# Total Surrender & Faith In Waheguru Ji



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 25, 2007)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Maaroo on Pannaa 1096 *


*pauVI ] *
*jw qU myrY vil hY qw ikAw muhCMdw ] *
*quDu sBu ikCu mYno sauipAw jw qyrw bMdw ] *
*lKmI qoit n AwveI Kwie Kric rhMdw ] *
*lK caurwsIh mydnI sB syv krMdw ] *
*eyh vYrI imqR siB kIiqAw nh mMgih mMdw ] *
*lyKw koie n puCeI jw hir bKsMdw ] *
*Anµdu BieAw suKu pwieAw imil gur goivMdw ] *
*sBy kwj svwirAY jw quDu BwvMdw ]7]*


*pourree || *
*jaa thoo maerai val hai thaa kiaa muhashha(n)dhaa || *
*thudhh sabh kishh maino soupiaa jaa thaeraa ba(n)dhaa || *
*lakhamee thott n aavee khaae kharach reha(n)dhaa || *
*lakh chouraaseeh maedhanee sabh saev kara(n)dhaa || *
*eaeh vairee mithr sabh keethiaa neh ma(n)gehi ma(n)dhaa || *
*laekhaa koe n pushhee jaa har bakhasa(n)dhaa || *
*ana(n)dh bhaeiaa sukh paaeiaa mil gur govi(n)dhaa || *
*sabhae kaaj savaariai jaa thudhh bhaava(n)dhaa ||7|| *


*Pauree: *
*When You are on my side, Lord, what do I need to worry about? *
*You entrusted everything to me, when I became Your slave. *
*My wealth is inexhaustible, no matter how much I spend and consume. *
*The 8.4 million species of beings all work to serve me. *
*All these enemies have become my friends, and no one wishes me ill. *
*No one calls me to account, since God is my forgiver. *
*I have become blissful, and I have found peace, meeting with the Guru, the Lord of the Universe. *
*All my affairs have been resolved, since You are pleased with me. ||7||*

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=3894&Format=2


----------

